# [SOLVED] bluetooth

## wirus

Witam,

podczas uruchamiania bluetootha dostaje:

```
 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/hcid died                                 [ !! ]

 *     Starting sdpd ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...                                                [ ok ]
```

Wszystko działa poprawnie, tylko co oznacza start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/hcid died? 

Wcześniej tego komunikatu nie miałem.Last edited by wirus on Mon May 19, 2008 4:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wierzba

Komunikat nie sprawia wrażenia, że wszystko działa poprawnie. Możesz wkleić część .config odpowiedzialną za bluetooth oraz /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf ?

Starałeś łączyć się z jakimiś urządzeniami bluetooth?

----------

## wirus

Bez problemu łącze się z telefonem komórkowym, mogę wysyłać z telefonu na komputer i odwrotnie.

```
 cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf 

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# HCId options

options {

   # Automatically initialize new devices

   autoinit yes;

   # Security Manager mode

   #   none - Security manager disabled

   #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

   #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

   #

   security auto;

   # Pairing mode

   #   none  - Pairing disabled

   #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

   #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

   pairing multi;

   # PIN helper

   pin_helper /usr/bin/bluepin;

   # D-Bus PIN helper

   #dbus_pin_helper;

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

   # Local device name

   #   %d - device id

   #   %h - host name

   name "BlueZ (%d)";

   # Local device class

   class 0x3e0100;

   # Default packet type

   #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

   # Inquiry and Page scan

   iscan enable; pscan enable;

   # Default link mode

   #   none   - no specific policy 

   #   accept - always accept incoming connections

   #   master - become master on incoming connections,

   #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

   lm accept;

   # Default link policy

   #   none    - no specific policy

   #   rswitch - allow role switch

   #   hold    - allow hold mode

   #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

   #   park    - allow park mode

   lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

   # Authentication and Encryption (Security Mode 3)

   #auth enable;

   #encrypt enable;

}

```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/bluetooth 

# Bluetooth configuraton file

# Start of hcid (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HCID_ENABLE=true

# Config file for hcid

HCID_CONFIG="/etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf"

# Start sdpd (allowed values are "true" and "false")

SDPD_ENABLE=true

# Start hidd (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HIDD_ENABLE=false

# Arguments to hidd

HIDD_OPTIONS="--connect 00:00:00:00:00:00"

# Run hid2hci (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HID2HCI_ENABLE=false

# Bind rfcomm devices (allowed values are "true" and "false")

RFCOMM_ENABLE=true

# Config file for rfcomm

RFCOMM_CONFIG="/etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf"

# Start dund (allowed values are "true" and "false")

# If you want to use dund, you must install: net-dialup/ppp .

DUND_ENABLE=false

# Arguments to dund

DUND_OPTIONS="--listen --persist"

# Start pand (allowed values are "true" and "false")

PAND_ENABLE=false

# Arguments to pand

PAND_OPTIONS="--listen --role NAP"
```

----------

## wierzba

Ok, w konfiguracji nie widze żadnego błędu albo jest taka pora że nawet jakby był to bym nie zauważył. Przyszedł mi do głowy inny pomysł.

Sprawdźmy po prostu co w skrypcie startowym sprawia wyświetlanie tego komunikatu.

Wklej, więc kod skryptu z 

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth 
```

Aktualizowałeś ostatnio system? Jaką wersję jądra masz etc. też byłoby przydatne do diagnozy (a możliwe że najnowsze patch'e rozwiązują problem).

To w takim razie do usłyszenia niedługo.

----------

## wirus

```
cat /etc/init.d/bluetooth

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-wireless/bluez-utils/files/bluez-utils-2.25-init.d,v 1.1 2006/02/07 14:04:40 liquidx Exp $

UART_CONF="/etc/bluetooth/uart"

depend() {

   after coldplug

   need dbus

}

start_uarts() {

   [ -f /usr/sbin/hciattach -a -f ${UART_CONF} ] || return

   grep -v '^#' ${UART_CONF} | while read i; do

      /usr/sbin/hciattach $i

   done

}

stop_uarts() {

   killall hciattach > /dev/null 2>&1

}

start() {

      ebegin "Starting Bluetooth"

   if [ "${HID2HCI_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/sbin/hid2hci ]; then

      ebegin "    Running hid2hci"

      /usr/sbin/hid2hci -0 -q    #be quiet

      /bin/sleep 1 # delay for hid's to be detected by hotplug

      eend $?

   fi

   if [ "${HCID_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/sbin/hcid ]; then

      if [ -f "${HCID_CONFIG}" ]; then

         ebegin "    Starting hcid"

         start-stop-daemon --start --quiet \

            --exec /usr/sbin/hcid -- -f $HCID_CONFIG

         eend $?

       else

         ewarn "Not enabling hcid because HCID_CONFIG is missing."

       fi

   fi

   if [ "${SDPD_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/sbin/sdpd ]; then

      ebegin "    Starting sdpd"

      start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/sdpd

      eend $?

   fi

   if [ "${HIDD_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/bin/hidd ]; then

      ebegin "    Starting hidd"

      start-stop-daemon --start --quiet \

         --exec /usr/bin/hidd -- ${HIDD_OPTIONS} --server

      eend $?

   fi

   if [ "${RFCOMM_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/bin/rfcomm ]; then

      if [ -f "${RFCOMM_CONFIG}" ]; then

         ebegin "    Starting rfcomm"

         /usr/bin/rfcomm -f ${RFCOMM_CONFIG} bind all

         eend $?

      else

         ewarn "Not enabling rfcomm because RFCOMM_CONFIG does not exists"

      fi

   fi

   if [ "${DUND_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/bin/dund ]; then

      if [ -n "${DUND_OPTIONS}" ]; then

         ebegin "    Starting dund"

         start-stop-daemon --start --quiet \

            --exec /usr/bin/dund -- ${DUND_OPTIONS}

         eend $?

      else

         ewarn "Not starting dund because DUND_OPTIONS not defined."

      fi

   fi

   if [ "${PAND_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/bin/pand ]; then

      if [ -n "${PAND_OPTIONS}" ]; then

         ebegin "    Starting pand"

         start-stop-daemon --start --quiet \

            --exec /usr/bin/pand -- ${PAND_OPTIONS}

         eend $?

      else

         ewarn "Not starting pand because PAND_OPTIONS not defined."

      fi

   fi

   start_uarts

   eend 0

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Shutting down Bluetooth"

   if [ "${PAND_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/bin/pand ]; then

      ebegin "    Stopping pand"

      start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/bin/pand

      eend $?

   fi

   if [ "${DUND_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/bin/dund ]; then

      ebegin "    Stopping dund"

      start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/bin/dund

      eend $?

   fi

   if [ "${RFCOMM_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/bin/rfcomm ]; then

      ebegin "    Stopping rfcomm"

      /usr/bin/rfcomm release all

      eend $?

   fi

   if [ "${HIDD_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/bin/hidd ]; then

      ebegin "    Stopping hidd"

      start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/bin/hidd

      eend $?

   fi

   if [ "${SDPD_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/sbin/sdpd ]; then

      ebegin "    Stopping sdpd"

      start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/sdpd

      eend $?

   fi

   if [ "${HCID_ENABLE}" = "true" -a -x /usr/sbin/hcid ]; then

      ebegin "    Stopping hcid"

      start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/hcid

      eend $?

   fi

   stop_uarts

   eend 0

}

restart() {

   svc_stop

   svc_start

}

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 May 2008 15:30:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.4-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/fstab"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses newspr nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang spl ssl svg tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="dmix empty ioplug plug" CAMERAS="panasonic_coolshot" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## wierzba

Analiza Twojego pliku wykazuje tyle, że jest identico z moim czyli ok  :Wink: 

W takim razie zobacz jeszcze czy masz taki plik:

```

/usr/sbin/hcid

```

Wpisanie takiego polecenia dla świętego spokoju też może okazać się przydatne:

```

emerge net-wireless/bluez-libs net-wireless/bluez-utils

```

----------

## wirus

 *wierzba wrote:*   

> Analiza Twojego pliku wykazuje tyle, że jest identico z moim czyli ok ;)
> 
> W takim razie zobacz jeszcze czy masz taki plik:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mam ten plik, hcid mimo komunikatu "died" jest wystartowany. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej bluetooth

działa poprawnie, tylko niepokoi mnie ten komunikat. Co on oznacza? Wcześniej go nie miałem.

```
danon@argento ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

bluetooth        | * Starting Bluetooth ...

bluetooth        | *     Starting hcid ...

bluetooth        | * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/hcid died                             [ !! ]

bluetooth        | *     Starting sdpd ...                                              [ ok ]

bluetooth        | *     Starting rfcomm ...                                            [ ok ]

danon@argento ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop

bluetooth        | * Shutting down Bluetooth ...

bluetooth        | *     Stopping rfcomm ...                                            [ ok ]

bluetooth        | *     Stopping sdpd ...                                              [ ok ]

bluetooth        | *     Stopping hcid ...                                              [ ok ]

danon@argento ~ $ 
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wpisanie takiego polecenia dla świętego spokoju też może okazać się przydatne:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Robiłem to już na samym początku, nie pomaga.

----------

## wierzba

wirus : w takim razie skoro działa (przypuszczam iż sprawdziłeś w poleceniem ps czy istnieje na liście uruchomionych procesów), to nie potrafię znaleźć przyczyny dlaczego tak jest. Zauważyłem jednak iż masz baselayout w ver. 2.0.0, a bluez-utils w starej wersji 2.25, może tutaj jest pies pogrzebany (ja w każdym razie nie wiem).

----------

## canis_lupus

mam to samo od niedawna. baselayout 2 mialem juz wczesniej i było ok.

----------

## Qlawy

zaktualizuj openrc i zobacz czy przypadkiem nie zmienił się plik inita dla BT, mogę podesłać Ci moja wersja tego pliku - działa na 100% z baselayout-2.0.0 i openrc-0.2.4. Dodam też ze mój /etc/init.d/bluetooth jest dużo mniej obszerny niż Twój

----------

## canis_lupus

ja juz wczesniej mialem baselayout 2 i openrc i wszystko śmigało. stawiam że to nie tego wina.

----------

## wirus

Pomogło:

```
 emerge -1 =openrc-0.2.3
```

tak więc jest to jego wina.

----------

